# BEST ROM?



## zakky12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello all. I have a question, and wanted some input to save me time. 
I use my N7 as a music player for car rides, and boring times. What is the best ROM (4.2) that will suit that? I've tried a few, but they all will mute randomly, and while driving its annoying. Then when I go to turn it up it asks "are you sure listening at high levels will damage hearing" to be clear, and avoid confusion, I plug it in through the aux input. So for the quality to be good you have the volume up...and if your in the midst of driving, that one extra click could cost a life...anyway. What's a good ROM that has that disabled, and has good audio things...like beats...

I would just flash stuff, but I use play music and pull my music on to my device, and it stores that crap in /system/data, I think..so it gets wiped with a data wipe.

Thanks in advance for you guys' help

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

zakky12 said:


> Hello all. I have a question, and wanted some input to save me time.
> I use my N7 as a music player for car rides, and boring times. What is the best ROM (4.2) that will suit that? I've tried a few, but they all will mute randomly, and while driving its annoying. Then when I go to turn it up it asks "are you sure listening at high levels will damage hearing" to be clear, and avoid confusion, I plug it in through the aux input. So for the quality to be good you have the volume up...and if your in the midst of driving, that one extra click could cost a life...anyway. What's a good ROM that has that disabled, and has good audio things...like beats...
> 
> I would just flash stuff, but I use play music and pull my music on to my device, and it stores that crap in /system/data, I think..so it gets wiped with a data wipe.
> ...


AOKP allows you to disable this "feature" (safe volume).
Beats Equalizer isn't included...
But you can easily flash it. XDA has a flashable.zip.


----------

